# Advice Please



## Kev0081 (May 26, 2020)

Hi, am already doing lots of research on various things but am asking the “experts” for any help, tips and advice around making a permanent move to an area such as Koh Tao, Koh Samui etc within the next 2 years...if not sooner. In short, am now 43yrs old, divorced, with older kids so looking to now make my dream move and buy abroad and want to enjoy the next chapter of my life. I am a qualified Personal Trainer and also work full time as a General Manager for a large leisure centre/sports complex. I am also looking to qualify as a scuba instructor to ensure I can remain in an industry I believe I am pretty good at. As expats, is it unrealistic to expect much work in these areas or is there some good support locally to assist with such a living??? Any first hand feedback or tips would be greatly received. Thank you 😀


----------



## JuneWhite (May 25, 2020)

Its well worth looking into the legal aspects of what you may want to achieve as I note your plan seems to permanent rather than transitory (you said "buy abroad"). 

Much of these islands' past has been built on foreigners doing things under the radar, or using a Thai proxy (wife) for many business issues. Those times are harder now and doing things legally is more important if you want peace of mind. IMHO Thailand is a life style choice venue rather a place to comfortably do business. Work can be plentiful if not well paid but make sure you have researched how to work legally in Thailand. Its not as easy as it was these days and the immigration police are stepping up their actions against foreigners.


----------



## Kev0081 (May 26, 2020)

Thank you June, appreciated 👍


----------

